# Unexpected catch of the day



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Got out fishing for bass today and ended up catching this bad boy. My first ever musky! 










I was using medium light gear and a fire tiger pattern rooster tail wasn't expecting to catch a musky at all. The fish hit in between my buddy and I and we weren't but 5 feet away from each other. He got splashed and it scared the living crap out of both of us. I was shaking for 10 minutes afterward. What a rush. I need to start targeting these! 

Shout out to my buddy for his help in a successful catch, picture, and release! The fish swam away with the same amount of force as he hit.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

That is awesome Brad I bet that was a blast on that light setup.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and excellent picture


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well hot dam!! GREAT catch Brad!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dont tell anyone where ya were  Excellent catch outa the yak to boot!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow ! Nice surprise.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish. Good job getting it in without losing everything to those teeth!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome fish brotha!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you just don't catch them every day. beautiful fish congrats.
sherman


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I caught my one and only Musky on a rig similar to yours ... talk about a fight! Awesome fish bro !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

On my goals list BBB.... battling a water dragon from the yak. Beautiful color in that one... and your partner got a great pic. Don't be a sissy and lip it next time. 

I was at CC and had a giant one literally jump out of the water at my crankbait as I pulled the lure from the water. That about stopped my heart and I was shaking for minutes afterwards and I didn't even hook up.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! Nice fish/pic!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice fish! Spent 7 hours yesterday with a friend at Cave Run fishing for these critters without seeing one. Think I need to go back to bass fishing to hook up with one...


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Great Catch !!!!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats awesome. I just got back from spending this evening not catching a muskie


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Catching a Muskie by accident is the coolest thing. I think they're in every county of the state.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Nice fish! Spent 7 hours yesterday with a friend at Cave Run fishing for these critters without seeing one. Think I need to go back to bass fishing to hook up with one...


(Someone once told me there was a fish to hours ratio for muskies, it was nuts!! kinda like the lottery)


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> On my goals list BBB.... battling a water dragon from the yak. Beautiful color in that one... and your partner got a great pic. Don't be a sissy and lip it next time.
> 
> I was at CC and had a giant one literally jump out of the water at my crankbait as I pulled the lure from the water. That about stopped my heart and I was shaking for minutes afterwards and I didn't even hook up.


They will park under your boat using the shade for cover.. It happened to someone every year we went to Canada at least once.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> (Someone once told me there was a fish to hours ratio for muskies, it was nuts!! kinda like the lottery)


And I'm having about as much luck with muskies as I am with the lottery. Figuring it is just paying my dues...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> And I'm having about as much luck with muskies as I am with the lottery. Figuring it is just paying my dues...


You're not the only one. Guys I fish with and have heard from seem to be having a rough year. Since I began musky fishing in the area 5 years or so ago I've noticed the quality overall seems to be down. A lot of smaller fish being caught with decent fish few and far between for me. Anymore I prefer to use vacation days for long weekends and camp at other lakes when I have the opportunity.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have never caught a Muskie while fishing for Muskie., but i've caught 3 unexpectedly, my first was below Atwood Spillway in the 80"s. the second was at O'Shaughnessy Dam, and the 3rd was at Alum Creek. My best day ever..... Canada with 22 Northern Pike


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet, still have not hooked up with my random one this year. Was this from stillwater or from a flow? Just curious!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

OnTheFly said:


> Sweet, still have not hooked up with my random one this year. Was this from stillwater or from a flow? Just curious!


2 were in rivers right at the gates


----------

